# Phenotype L RDA Clone



## Sir Vape (23/9/15)

Sir Vape brings you ...








The Phenotype-L is a three-piece, stainless steel RDA with an easy-to-build, two-post deck, a deep juice with a striking black PVD finish. The positive post is plated in 24K gold for maximum conductivity, and the negative post is milled directly into the deck for a better ground. The sleeve of the Phenotype-L features four, vertical cyclops-style airflow windows that gradually increase in size. The top cap of the Phenotype-L comes standard with a delrin 510 adaptor and matching wide-bore tip, and also a delrin Chuff-style drip top for chucking major clouds. 

The Phenotype-L is designed BY vapers, FOR vapers. 

Features:
Three-piece, stainless steel construction
Black PVD finish
Two-post design with a 4.2mm deep juice well
3mm post holes
24K gold-plated positive post
Negative post milled into atty deck
Flathead post screws
PEEK insulator
Gold-plated, adjustable contact
Vertical cyclops-style AFC
Delrin 510 drip tip adapter
Matching wide-bore drip tip
Delrin Chuff-style drip top
Spare O-rings included

Can get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/phenotype-l-rda-clone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (23/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Sir Vape brings you ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 35972
> ...




This dripper is for the serious cloud blowers and coil builders! It has massive holes to fit your coils in the posts and even bigger airflow options!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

